# KVH To Retire?



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4893463,00.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Perhaps he sees it too.

It must be hard - to be one of the best in the world at what you do, and have the years slowly take from you what you thought you would always have. He was a pro, and pretty darn good in his prime.

That's what I hope he'll be remembered as.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to say it, but I don't see him retiring yet because money talks...

When you can juice another $4M for another year or two, which professional player would walk away from it? Plus, he's not going out on top, so there is no fame in retiring right now...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I play a lot about KVH, but he can definitely find a (good) spot in the league. He doesn't have to retire.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I called this during this past year's playoffs. From the way Van Horn played, I could only arrive at two conclusions:

1) He's playing like doesn't want to be playing next year.
2) He sucks too bad for anyone to take a chance on him next season.

Honestly, I don't know why anyone would give him MLEish money. He's only worth the LLE at best, if you're going to be paying for performance, and that kind of money - $4M over two years - doesn't sound as if it'd be worth it to Van Horn.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I called this during this past year's playoffs. From the way Van Horn played, I could only arrive at two conclusions:
> 
> 1) He's playing like doesn't want to be playing next year.
> 2) He sucks too bad for anyone to take a chance on him next season.
> ...


KVH is not consistent on Dallas partly because he was not getting any playing time. If he can jack up 10+ shots a game, you'll start to see some consistency in his game.

No. He's not worth $15M that Dallas was paying him, but I do see Denver giving him a chance at MLE. On the other hand, because there are no other interested parties, whatever Denver decides to offer may be the deciding factor on whether or not he retires.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He lost his confidence. It's over. Retiring is probably the best idea.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ... whatever Denver decides to offer may be the deciding factor on whether or not he retires.


The article alluded to his ties to family, and that Donnie even mentioned how much money he's made over the years. Sounds like money wouldn't be a factor, rather quality of life.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> The article alluded to his ties to family, and that Donnie even mentioned how much money he's made over the years. Sounds like money wouldn't be a factor, rather quality of life.


He's 30, 31 years old?

Honestly, how many people you know at that age is worried about quality family time? People who retire because of their family are all old coaches. "Yeah, it's time for me to spend some time with my family." At KVH's age, people are still concerned about bringing money in for a comfortable early retirement.

I don't believe any part of it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He's 30, 31 years old?
> 
> Honestly, how many people you know at that age is worried about quality family time?


Mormons ? 

Seriously...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Mormons ?
> 
> Seriously...


LOL!

Oh wait, you are being serious? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL!
> 
> Oh wait, you are being serious? :biggrin:


Yes. There's always been mention of his wife (Amy) and his family, so I conclude that they mean a lot. The article linked even said *"His family is very important to him. It's much more important than the NBA." *


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Yes. There's always been mention of his wife (Amy) and his family, so I conclude that they mean a lot. The article linked even said *"His family is very important to him. It's much more important than the NBA." *


You don't think this is just the organization/media giving him a way out of the situation and saving his face/dignity?

If the mavs privately made it perfectly clear that they don't want him back, they could be nice and let it be known that he is considering retirement. It's like companies asking for resignations, and schools asking parents to withdraw their kids... That's not a possibility?

Having a desire to retire from NBA at the age of 30 for family reasons seems a little out of ordinary...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Having a desire to retire from NBA at the age of 30 for family reasons seems a little out of ordinary...


I think I/we have conflicting train of thoughts.

a) He really is a family man who didn't blow his fortune / invested well.

b) The salaries in professional sports allow players to bow out at a time in their careers that earlier generations of athletes wouldn't be able to do.*

c) The scenario you alluded to does indeed exist!

* The basis of my hypothesis why some records may never be broken.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I think I/we have conflicting train of thoughts.
> 
> a) He really is a family man who didn't blow his fortune / invested well.
> 
> ...


How much is KVH paying you?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I think I/we have conflicting train of thoughts.
> 
> a) He really is a family man who didn't blow his fortune / invested well.
> 
> ...


 Pretty much agree with that completely...

During the season he even said in interviews he's a religous man that cares more about his family than the NBA

I dont think it's a hoax by the Mavs to save him embarassment...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How much is KVH paying you?


Let's put it this way: I am not considering retirement from the NBA (or anywhere else).


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

M F F L said:


> During the season he even said in interviews he's a religous man that cares more about his family than the NBA


There's a joke about the way he played for us buried in there. :angel:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

haha people predicted Keith Van Horn to be the nexy Larry Bird....man were they wrong. and why would the nuggets want this washed up bum? he's a solid bench player i'll give him that BUT NOTHING ELSE!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Keith Van Horn > Larry Bird + Wilt Chamberlain + Elgin Baylor + Magic Johnson + Kareem Abdul-Jabbar combined.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I would retire if I was him as well. After the embarrassing playoff performances and especially the finals I think that he should call it quits.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Most of us think that he *SHOULD* call it quits, but I still don't see it happening, especially when he's only 30 years old.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Most of us think that he *SHOULD* call it quits, but I still don't see it happening, especially when he's only 30 years old.


 Exactly..retirement wasn't something I was even thinking for him...he's still a decent guy to have off the bench.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He can still get starting minutes in some teams, he just needs to get his rythm back and be more consistent.


----------

